# Auswahlhilfe: Gamer Notebook bis 700€



## Raizor (31. Mai 2010)

*Auswahlhilfe: Gamer Notebook bis 700€*

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach nem schicken Notebook für öfteres spielen, da mein Rechner dazu seit langem ni mehr ausreicht....(siehe sysProfile). ich hab mich jz hier mal bissl durchs Forum gelesen, und mir nun eine Auswahl an Notebooks rausgesucht. Hier erstmal die Liste: Produktvergleich

Welches davon könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Ich hab gelesen, dass die GeForce G 310M nicht so gut zum zocken sein soll?! Da is die GT 320M schon besser?! Wie siehts im Vergleich mit den AMDs aus? Ist HD5730 viel besser? Bzw auch die 5650? Die HD5470 wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, oder?

Woraufs mir überhaupt ankommt: 
- Core i5 prozessor
- spielataugliche Graka, die auch die nächsten spiele in mittlerer Auflösung schafft
- HDD ist relativ egal, aba sollten schon mind. 250-320GB sein
- 15-16" HDready Display (eig egal ob glare oder nonglare.. obwohl glare besser aussieht)
- 2-4GB RAM (kann ich ja später wenn nötig selber nachrüsten)
- OS ist eig nicht nötig
- natürlich WLAN und Gigabit Lan
- Preis so bei 700Euro plusminus
- angemessen lange akkulaufzeit

joar, das sind soweit alle infos. Könnt ihr mir noch weitere, die nicht in meiner Liste stehen, empfehlen? Es sollte halt echt im Preisrahmen bleiben.. deswegen ist das Gamer-Asus eig auch schon rausgekickt... 

Greetz
Raizor


----------



## kress (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auswahlhilfe: Gamer Notebook bis 700€*

Muss es Full-HD sein? Wenn du in nativer Auflösung zocken willst, was ja zu empfehlen ist ums nicht zu verzehren oder so, wird ordentlich Leistung verbraucht.
Eine niedrigere Auflösung tuts eigentlich genauso und man hat mehr fps. Überleg da nochmal.


----------



## Raizor (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auswahlhilfe: Gamer Notebook bis 700€*

wer sagt denn was von FullHD? Hab ich nicht HDready geschrieben? Also 720p, d.h. 1366x768?!
ich denke mal bei einem 15" Display lohnt sich FullHD eh nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## kress (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auswahlhilfe: Gamer Notebook bis 700€*

Ja ok stimmt, hab ich mich wohl verlesen.
Das Asus aus dem Preisvergleich ist mMn das Beste, kostet halt auch 800€.
Bei den restlichen ist die Grafikkarte schwächer als die 5730. Ich würde da etwas mehr drauflegen und zum Asus greifen, ich finde das lohnt sich definitiv.


----------



## STSLeon (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auswahlhilfe: Gamer Notebook bis 700€*

Muss es den ein Notebook sein? Das das Geld bekommst du einen relativ schnellen und zukunftssicheren Desktoprechner, der wesentlich schneller ist, als jedes Notebook für dein Budget. Wenn du dir ein Notebook zum Gamen holst, kannst du in 12 Monaten wieder hier posten


----------



## Raizor (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auswahlhilfe: Gamer Notebook bis 700€*

jo notebook muss sein... ich pendel ab demnächst immer zwischen 3 orten hin und her.... und wenn das notebook in 12monaten nicht mehr zum spielen taugt, wird es halt zum office-pc umfunktioniert u ich kann immer noch über einen desktop pc nachdenken.

also back to topic: welches notebook? gibts noch andere notebooks mit core i5 und hd5730?


----------



## kress (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auswahlhilfe: Gamer Notebook bis 700€*

Notebooks/13.1" bis 16.4" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Dürfte die Auswahl sehr begrenzen. Sind aber viele mit ner hd5650 dabei, da musst du selber mal aussortieren.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auswahlhilfe: Gamer Notebook bis 700€*

Nimm am besten eines mit einer 5650 oder 5730. Die sind beide ähnlich stark, wenn die 5650 DDR3-RAM hat. Die Unterschiede sind - wie es zur zeit aussieht (die 5730 gibt es erst seit kurzem) - so gering, dass Du da als Entscheidungsgrund für ein Notebook lieber Dinge wie zB Festplattengröße, Anzahl USB, Bluetooth ja/nein usw. nehmen solltest.

Bei nvidia wäre erst eine 330m ähnlich stark.


Acer und Toshiba machen da für das Budget sehr anständige Notebooks. Von Sony gibt es auch welche, da ist die Grafikkarte aber ein bisschen gebremst, die haben jedenfalls bei Benchmarks leichte Nachteile.



Allgmein muss Dir aber klar sein, dass diese Grafikchips nicht mal an eine Desktop 8880 GT / AMD 3870 rankommen. Wenn Du aber wirklich - wie in der SIg zu sehen - nur eine x1650 hast, dann is ne 5650 deutlich schneller.


----------



## chris-gz (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auswahlhilfe: Gamer Notebook bis 700€*

700€ ist eben extrem knapp wenns drum geht Spiele aufm Lapi zu zocken. Ich würde dir auch eher raten noch bis zu 200 draufzulegen und mich dann noch mal umzusehen. Welchen ich immer wieder in der Preisklasse hoch loben muss ist der hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung R780-Hero (NP-R780-JS03DE).


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auswahlhilfe: Gamer Notebook bis 700€*

Naja, die 330m ist manchmal was besser, oft aber eben nicht im Vergleich zu ner 5650, wieso dann direkt 200€ drauflegen? ^^


----------



## chris-gz (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auswahlhilfe: Gamer Notebook bis 700€*

Ka ich weis nich was er ausgewählt hatte bei mir kam bei dem Link 2 Lapis für 1100€


----------

